# What do I write in the cover letter?



## Ger (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question as I complete the very last thing for my onshore 820 partner visa application....finally!

What exactly should I say in the cover letter? I have done a draft just saying I have put together a complete application with police and health checks front loaded, and also that originals of documents and supporting evidence are available if they need them.

Is there anything else I need to say at this point? Any help will be really appreciated


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to hear everyone's answers to this, too. Our cover letter also contains an index!


----------



## ausandport (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is what someone included in there cover letter:

_Include a cover letter in your application. Ours stated what visa we were applying for, how our application was laid out, and why we wanted the visa (so that I could live and work in Australia with S.) We put our current address, phone number and mobile number and then we both signed the letter._

You can find more great information on this post:
Success Story and tips for onshore 820 visa application


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's what we submitted.

"Dept of Immigration, Australia
*RE: DECISION READY, Prospective Spouse Visa (sub-class 300) application*

To: Immigration Applications Officer

I believe that the attached Prospective Spouse visa application (sub-class 300), is DECISION READY.

All items of the included Form 47SP, 40SP and 47A checklists are complete in every detail, with supporting evidence, to the best of my knowledge. Additional information as per Form 80 is also included.

I have also undergone general medical and radiographic checks, on 17th XXXXX 2012, as per Forms 26 and 160, which I trust are now in your hands. These were sent 20th XXXXX 2012 via DHL to your Pretoria embassy, tracking number 12345678.

If you wish to contact me about any matter related to the application, please see my contact details below."

If you have completed everything required, submit your application as decision ready. It is apparently given a higher priority.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

We also added "FRONT LOADED" bold and underlined somewhere and added (since I'm onshore) when my current visa expires. As well as obviously the index, our contact info and our nationalites (Dutch and Australian citizens).


----------

